# Portuguese Air Force Search And Rescue Team Official Watch



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I came across this add today so I thought I'd scan it and post it here. Might be interesting for some of you guys.










The text bellow (loosely) translates as follows:

"The watch of the Portuguese Air Force Search and Rescue Team

The Portuguese Air Force Search and Rescue Team has as a primary mission the execution of search and rescue operations, having saved over 2520 lives over the last 30 years.

Under the motto So that others may live and using the new Merlin helicopter EH101, these military personal face the most hostile scenarios, constantly risking their lives to help those in need.

'On the risky rescue missions the use of top equipment is an indispensable need, and the men have adopted the Citizen Diver's as their watch because of it's precision, robustness and design' says the 1st Sargent AntÃ³nio Tavares, Rescuer from the 751 Squadron."

Any knows the model of the watch?


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:

A good find there. Not sure of model number for this one, seen it before though and looks good. Best way I found is to jump on amazon and just trawl through citizen promasters and Eco drives. Once you find the item then you can start searching for the best price. Or go into an AD and go thru their catalog.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

thats a nice looking citizen i wonder will they become available in the UK?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

taffyman said:


> thats a nice looking citizen i wonder will they become available in the UK?


It doesn't show on their website but there's no automatic diver there anyway. I've googled Citizen divers and nothing, also that "big river site" doesn't have this one (at least I couldn't find).

Maybe it's some new model?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, so I got this information over at the "dark side". It's a new model for the Summer of 2011 and it's a NJ0010-55E. There's a bracelet version for this one too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Ok, so I got this information over at the "dark side". It's a new model for the Summer of 2011 and it's a NJ0010-55E. There's a bracelet version for this one too.


Yeah, just looked them up and they're around the Â£215 mark with bracelet.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I like that, though my only niggle is that I'd prefer sapphire glass.

Having a look on Google shopping for the lowest price there is a site selling it for Â£156 with the bracelet. If my money was not already earmarked for something else I'd be tempted to give it a try.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Big let down... this is no divers watch... 10ATM WR :thumbsdown: Not that it matters for the kind of missions the Search and Rescue team does (mostly pulling people floating on water), it's the Navy divers who go underwater. Still, they call it a "Citizen Diver's" which clearly isn't.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

CITIZEN-BN0000-04H 300m Â£151.14 eco drive

CITIZEN BN0085-01E 300m Â£129.00 eco drive

Citizen NY2300-09G 200m Â£126.65 Automatic

Citizen NH6931-06E 1000m Â£774.00 Automatic

Plenty to be getting on with there


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> CITIZEN-BN0000-04H 300m Â£151.14 eco drive
> 
> CITIZEN BN0085-01E 300m Â£129.00 eco drive
> 
> ...


Yes...one (1) NY2300-09BB to go please...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

NY0040 Auto 20ATM for around 150 quid. Still one of my favourites.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> NY0040 Auto 20ATM for around 150 quid. Still one of my favourites.


the 1000m auto at 774 is about half rrp


----------

